# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Lexoje shpirtin tim

## Ilirana

*Leter nga Kosova!

Leter nga Kosova merrja shpesh
Gjithnje i merrja ne mengjes...
Leter merrja nga mema Shqiperi..
Nga Kosova ime,Franca ,Gjermania...

Po letren nga Kosova ne dore kur merrja
Frymarrja me ndryshonte e zemra me dridhej sa hera
Leter nga Kosova , zemra me fliste e me ndalte goja....

Pa pritmas me erdhi nje dite nje leter ne dore
nga mik/e e dashur diku ne Kosove
Sa e hapa letren ne sy me ra se letra ishte e shkurte jo kater faqe si dikur..
Ne mesin e rreshtave lexova mos : « mos me baje gajlen une jame mire! »
Dasht zoti e leiruan 
Te perqafoje ty e femijet
Shkronjat me duken se kenduan
Mu be sikur nje Ylber ngjyre mbi leter ra
Edhe pse pika shiu nuk kishte me

Nje dhurat e pahapur me rrinte karshi
Nje liber me mbishkrimin e njohur po merrte fryme ne liri

E dashura Tmungesen e zbrastin e letrave te mija...
Per ty, do deshiroja ta zevendsoje me kete permledhje
Poezish pra me Kremte Fjalesh...
19.8 97..

leter nga Kosova ishte kjo
qe ne tavolinen e nates edhe sot ka zen vend....
e nga do qe iku ajo me shoqeron....


Ilirana
*

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> *Leter nga Kosova!
> 
> Leter nga Kosova merrja shpesh
> Gjithnje i merrja ne mengjes...
> Leter merrja nga mema Shqiperi..
> Nga Kosova ime,Franca ,Gjermania...
> 
> Po letren nga Kosova ne dore kur merrja
> Frymarrja me ndryshonte e zemra me dridhej sa hera
> ...



Bravo Ilirana,
shkrim me ndjenje!

----------


## Ilirana

> Bravo Ilirana,
> shkrim me ndjenje!



Danke Sorkadhe, me vije mire!komplimentin e mora si motivim!

Pershendetje, me nje poezi nate ne Krujë! :buzeqeshje: 


* Sot me zuri nata në Krujë


Zëra te  gëzuar me zgjuan.... 
Merita, kenges ia thoshte si Kanarin 
Zeri i saj me i ëmble se kurr...
Se nata me kishte zen ne Krujë 
E mëngjesi me kishte qel  një hap largë Kalasë.

Aroma e kafes me zuri mua 
Sa hudha veshtrimin ne terase 
Syt na flisnin jo vetum yllit po edhe mua...

Ciceroni kur fliste mbi t`bemat e Skenderbeut
 ndalem frymen   veshet Trimin ne mes nesh
Mu be sikur  te gjitheve na pershendeti
 Prekem shpaten nje nga nje
Thash me vete shqyr zotit qe na erdhi kjo rryme demakraci
Si kosovare me tha nje ze kesula mire te rri

Vazhdoje legjenda ne terase...ku benin  roje trimat 
E te madhit Skenderbe
Ne Ulqin  shifeshin dritat nga aty
Per qudi kercente macja nga pullazi ne pullaze 
Pa renë ne toke si ne kohen e  t` madhe Skenderbe
Kjo me pelqeu kur tha ciceroni qe lajmi  me shpejte te vi e te shkoi...

Ruajna zot keta krutan po te zot na paskan qene
Te mos ju bie, kur nje gjemë!....
Ne memoar do te shkruaj
Vizitore  te vonuar(nga Kosova- ne mergim)
*
06.08.94
Kruje

korigjuar me 31.o6.2006

diku ne mergim...

----------


## Ilirana

*Ti  pa rreshtur qe me peshperit...


Ti pa rreshtur ne naten me hene  me peshperit
E me thua te kam zemer te kam shpirt

Ti qe ne mengjes rrezet e Diellit ti mi fale...
Ti qe po se erdhi Dielli ti mi dergone...

Ti qe ne naten  misterioze  e ben  
Melankoli...
Ti qe pritjen e hezitimin fare se dine
Ti qe pa rreshtur me peshperit i joti jam

Ti qe shiun mi koken time te bie nuk len...
Ti qe lotin gjevahir  e quan nese ne sy me pikon...

Ti qe pa rreshtur me thua te kam xhan...
Ti  qe pa ty jeta do ishte ...e rendomet monotoni...

Ti qe  edhe zana e malit para me t` dalë
Nuk t` huton...

Ti qe me per mua porten hapur len
per ne zemren tende
Ne mua ke zen vend.......
*

Ilirana
ps. Po e hape kete teme, me qellim qe kush te don mundet me shkruar...besoje se do e beni pa dyshim....

30.10.06

----------


## Ilirana

* Leter nga Kosova!

Leter nga Kosova merrja shpesh
Gjithnje i merrja ne mengjes...
Leter merrja nga mema Shqiperi..
Nga Kosova ime,Franca ,Gjermania...

Po letren nga Kosova ne dore kur merrja
Frymarrja me ndryshonte e zemra me dridhej sa hera
Leter nga Kosova , zemra me fliste e me ndalte goja....

Pa pritmas me erdhi nje dite nje leter ne dore
nga mik/e e dashur diku ne Kosove
Sa e hapa letren ne sy me ra se letra ishte e shkurte jo kater faqe si dikur..
Ne mesin e rreshtave lexova mos : « mos me baje gajlen une jame mire! »
Dasht zoti e leiruan 
Te perqafoje ty e femijet
Shkronjat me duken se kenduan
Mu be sikur nje Ylber ngjyre mbi leter ra
Edhe pse pika shiu nuk kishte me

Nje dhurat e pahapur me rrinte karshi
Nje liber me mbishkrimin e njohur po merrte fryme ne liri

E dashura Tmungesen e zbrastin e letrave te mija...
Per ty, do deshiroja ta zevendsoje me kete permledhje
Poezish pra me Kremte Fjalesh...
19.8 97..

leter nga Kosova ishte kjo
qe ne tavolinen e nates edhe sot ka zen vend....
e nga do qe iku ajo me shoqeron....


Ilirana*

----------


## Ilirana

> Danke Sorkadhe, me vije mire!komplimentin e mora si motivim!
> 
> Pershendetje, me nje poezi nate ne Krujë!
> 
> 
> * Sot me zuri nata në Krujë
> 
> 
> Zëra te  gëzuar me zgjuan.... 
> ...


Ilrana


ps. E nderuara Sorkadhe po sjelli ketu besoje se nuk te mbetet hatri!

----------


## toni54

shume bukur ilirana......poezi te bukura...

----------


## Ilirana

> shume bukur ilirana......poezi te bukura...


Toni Danke,

une koplimentet i marre si obligm per angazhim...as gje me shume!

Keshtu jame mesuar...( nga mergimi qe se desha kurr...po ja ende jame...)

diku ne mergim 
Qika e Kosoves hehe

----------


## Ilirana

*Leter nga Korqa


Mike e dashur po filloje...
Nje lajme nje kobe leter nga jugu...
O zot i madhe me vrane motren ....
Qetsi....heshtje mortore ra ne dhomen time...
Leter ne kohe vjeshte leter me shi
Me dhebje me shkronja te pa rregullta...
Leter e lare ne lot.....
Leter jo me ritmine muzikes si zakonisht 
Qe te ben te ndjesh gezim e dashuri...
Qe te sjelle aromen e Korqes se bukur 
Me plot gjallri e te sjell aromen  e kafes ne çdo shtpei...
Ate mengjes vjeshte  leter qe me ra si thike mbas shpinde
Ne mengjesin e  ftohet Zviceran....
Leter me firmen e mordit ...
Leter qe te ndale kafshanten ne fyt 
E me kend ta ndaj dhemjen se....
Heshtje qetsi zerma sa duron....
Sa here desha te fali perqafimin e te 
Shkrihem ne vaje me ty si ato tri vite 
Qe bem s` bashku ne….
Ah, mike afshaje…e para me del 
Vajza juriste me faqe si molle…
Qe me hape deren ne Permet…
Me fale perqafimin per here te pare 
Si te ishim pare me vite…Roza   me ka fole…
E me qerras…me uje akull… qeshim e gajasim
Zot  ne keto dite Demokracie …ajo iku 
Duke ren ne koma…e une prisja leter…



Vjesht   ne mergim95
*

----------


## toni54

> Toni Danke,
> 
> une koplimentet i marre si obligm per angazhim...as gje me shume!
> 
> Keshtu jame mesuar...( nga mergimi qe se desha kurr...po ja ende jame...)
> 
> diku ne mergim 
> Qika e Kosoves hehe


e para e te pares oj bashkvendase veq per kompliment se them kur diqka qe sme pelqen .....kur eshte ok eshte ok edhe e them .....kur eshte bukur bukur .....qka me ba te kuptoj qe mergimi te djeg po qfare te themi keshtu shqiptaret neper bote te merguar ...pushtimet na kane bere kete se jo deshira.....

----------


## Ilirana

*Endrra

Akoma me duket se frymen tende ndjeje
Ne kete nate qetsie te brisht
Fleje e qete zemer me the... 
Ter zjarrin qe me solle  sonte 
Gjoksin tim prehje ke...
Dyer e dritare sonte kam mbyllur 
T`ftohti nuk ka vend nder ne...
Leshove drurin e fundit ne zjarre
Ter mobilet do ti djege sonte...
Vetum per ty...
Se zjarri me zjarre do te djeget 
Kur duhemi ne....
Pa dashur nje ze me vije ...
Buzqeshja ne  ne fytyre mu pre...
Nje dridhem me pershkoi trupin...
Ishte ënderr e tera kjo apo 
Imagjinat qe donim ne...

Ilirana


ps. vendas Danke qe mendon mire per Vendase!*

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Ilrana
> 
> 
> ps. E nderuara Sorkadhe po sjelli ketu besoje se nuk te mbetet hatri!


Jo, e nderuar, nuk me mbetet hatri,
un do te vazhdoj t'i vizitoj vargjet e tua. 

te lexoj me endje

rrespekte Ilirana !

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> *Leter nga Korqa
> 
> 
> Mike e dashur po filloje...
> Nje lajme nje kobe leter nga jugu...
> O zot i madhe me vrane motren ....
> Qetsi....heshtje mortore ra ne dhomen time...
> Leter ne kohe vjeshte leter me shi
> Me dhebje me shkronja te pa rregullta...
> ...


Oh, e dashur, sa i dhimbur ky krijim... 
mergimi na ka shtrenguar fytin te gjitheve... 

meqe jam Permetare edhe une , te perqafoj fort e te dergoj urimet e mia per krijime e tua !!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Sot jam aty, me shume se kurre
ne rruget e tuat dua te kaloj
te ndjej si kembet ecin permbi gure
nuk dua taka, zbathur do qendroj



Dua qe shqip te pershendetem une
ne me te bukuren gjuhe permbi dhe
duart neper to te kene flamure
dhe zemra te kete sot vetem hare



Malet me te larta sot do behen
Deti me I thelle e me I gjere,
Lumenjte me me zhurme do te rrembehen
Flamurit gezuar per t'i thene.



 28 Nentor 2010

----------


## Ilirana

> Oh, e dashur, sa i dhimbur ky krijim... 
> mergimi na ka shtrenguar fytin te gjitheve... 
> 
> meqe jam Permetare edhe une , te perqafoj fort e te dergoj urimet e mia per krijime e tua !!


E dashura Sorkadhe,

ishte motra e nje mikes( motres sime mund te theme).... se kaluam tri vite bashke ne ch...e sot e saj dite kemi kontakte...
Ishte nje tragjedi, qe motra e saj po mbaronte ne vitin e fundit per Juriste e vrau shoqja e saj..."aksidentalisht" çka une se besoje kurr...po ja ajo iku...

Perqafimin e Urimin e mora si shume te natyreshem . Me deshire...po te nise edhe une perqafimin tek ti!

Kenaqesia eshte ne anen time...te lexoje mes shkronjave tua boten tende!


Ilirana

----------


## toni54

> *Endrra
> 
> Akoma me duket se frymen tende ndjeje
> Ne kete nate qetsie te brisht
> Fleje e qete zemer me the... 
> Ter zjarrin qe me solle  sonte 
> Gjoksin tim prehje ke...
> Dyer e dritare sonte kam mbyllur 
> T`ftohti nuk ka vend nder ne...
> ...


vendase po kjo per ke ishte.....e bukur...

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Pershendetje Ilirana dhe te gjithe qe me kane dhene rep per krijimet e mia hedhur ne kete faqe. 

Vazhdoj..


vazhdoj te endem neper bote
me trena e aviona
nderroj nje e marr nje tjeter
mengjes, e ore te vona

lexoj tabela, ne gjuhe te ndryshme
pershtypje me s'me bejne
perzihem me fytyra shume ngjyreshe
bluetooth neper veshe te vene

frike nuk ndjej a ndonje ankth
edhe pse nuk i njoh
e veshur trendi apo zbath
kurrekush nuk do me shoh.

s'jam e padukshme, jo jo, jam une
po kjo qe perhere jam
por qe ketu dhe pse e huaj,
asgje dhe cdogje kam.

vetem aty ne vendin tim
kur nga rruga e gjate zbres
cdo gje merr jete , nuk ka me gjume
rrethuar me dashuri mbes.

----------


## Ilirana

> vendase po kjo per ke ishte.....e bukur...



Hehe jo vendas, nuk ishte per ty se moti eshte shkruar..po lexoje kur te duash haha

pa te keqe 

Ilrana

----------


## Ilirana

> Pershendetje Ilirana dhe te gjithe qe me kane dhene rep per krijimet e mia hedhur ne kete faqe. 
> 
> Vazhdoj..
> 
> ...
> 
> lexoj tabela, ne gjuhe te ndryshme
> pershtypje me s'me bejne
> perzihem me fytyra shume ngjyreshe
> ...


Pershendetje Sorkadhe, e me vije mire qe kalon ketej me ben nderin!


te fala nga mergimi ne mergim! 

Ilirana

----------


## Ilirana

*Jeta 

Nese mendon ti se jeta te rëndon, 
Nese ti ke mall e zerma te lengon.... 
Mos mendo miku im se jeta nuk shkon.... 
Jeta iken e fluturon, po gjurmet ajo mbrapa len... 
Nga nje Horizont nje drite, e quajtur "aurora" ajo te miklon.... 

E ti me rrezet e saj do defrehesh e jeta vazhdon.... 
E ti ja fale diellit perqafimin, qe rrezon vetum per ty.... 
Nga gezimi syt le te kallen; nga rrezet e diellit.. 

Ti, do te perqafosh jeten bashke me Gëzimin... 
mbasi te kesh kaluar malet e Himalas... 
Me kranari do te hudhesh hapin ne Jeten e Re! 
Sikur trimi mbas betejes..... 


*

Ilirana

----------

